# CentralSquare Roadshows



## 911 Instructor (Sep 20, 2016)

CentralSquare is coming to the East Coast! This year has been busy with many changes and we want to update you on several things as well as give you a chance to ask questions. Choose the location closest to you and join us to learn more about the CentralSquare merger, IMC roadmap, Customer Success, Product Support, Connect Community and iCON 2019. These are free sessions and lunch will be provided.

*Tuesday, July 9, 2019 *
*Massasoit Community College *
*1 Massasoit Blvd. *
*Brockton, MA 02302*
-or-
*Wednesday, July 10, 2019
Holyoke Community College *
*303 Homestead Ave. *
*Holyoke, MA 01040*
-or-
*Thursday, July 11, 2019 
Hotel Concord *
*11 South Main Street *
*Concord, NH 03301*

*Registration deadline is Tuesday, July 2, 2019.*
Roadshows | IMC Roadshows


----------

